# Make an easy and super cute bed!!!



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

I just bought a yard of two colors of fleece. I used the really soft stuff with raised dots for the top. I think people call it Minky online. Then I cut as big a cirlce as I could get to fit on each piece. Pin them WRONG sides togeter, to hold them together. Then cut 1.5 inch wide by 4 inches deep strips. Tie them in knots. Make them pretty tight, but not too thight, because fleece will tear. Stuff it when you have about 5 strips left untied. Then finish tieing them together. SUPER easy!!!! :chili::chili: 
__________________


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's very very cute and sounds simple! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's super easy.no sewing! I cousin makes throw pillows that way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Those are adorable! I've never seen the fleece with the raised dots before - I'll have to look for that. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

How much stuffing did it take for each bed?


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

Wheatenbrat said:


> How much stuffing did it take for each bed?


I bought one of the BIG bags and it did both beds.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Very cute!! Great idea. Thanks:chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My daughter and I were just discussing a new bed for her boy, Memphis. I will have to give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So cute and the girls look sooooooooooooooooo comfy in their new beds.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very cute! What do you stuff it with?


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Very cute! What do you stuff it with?


They are stuffed with regular poly-fill from Jo-Ann's


----------



## sly8190 (May 16, 2011)

Super cute!!!!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a cute bed, love it!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Holy Cow, the beds look so comfy, Miss Bow would love one, she spends most days sleeping


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Super cute beds! Thanks for the simple tutorial! I might give it a try sometime...I just love the minky-type fabric, it is sooo soft.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love them..they look so comfy and cute. I think I'll go out this weekend and get everything I need to make one for the Rockstar and if I'm good at it, I think I'll make a few more for friends. It looks pretty easy, thanks!:sHa_banana:


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

They look so good Congrats!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great idea!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Those beds look so pretty and comfy, great idea! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well u sure are talented , those r great !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awesome job  adorable photo :wub:


----------

